# ROM Manager Premium - Flash ClockworkMod Recovery?



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys.
When I start ROM Manager Premium on my HP Touchpad running CM and I want to check for ROM updates, I get the message:

You must have ClockworkMod Recovery installed before continuing! Install the recovery through ROM Manager first.

But I allready have CWM Recovery installed.. I'm running CM.... so what to do? Install again?

See: http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg875/scaled.php?tn=0&server=875&filename=mygwb.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Unless something has been corrected, Rom Manager won't work at this time (I could certainly be wrong however on this.)

If you want to do a backup, boot into ClockworkMod Recovery and do a Nandroid backup like you would on your phone.
I'd recommend doing that backup, since it takes a few minutes and could come in handy.


----------



## JonEB (May 14, 2012)

So I paid for the premium for nothing? I can't get my tp to boot or show cwm in the boot menu. Bad install or what?


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Goomanager and twrp are a wonderful, free method of of rom updating, together they are seamless and unbeatable.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

In the corner with the three vertical dots, simply choose "Manually flash override" then cm_tenderloin then CWM 3.0.0+ or whatever. This will let ROM manager know that you have CWM set up for your device already.


----------

